# Cup Holder rubber tabs part #?



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

The cup holder on my 04 2500HD has 4 rubber tabs in the center cup holder - 4 in each cup holder. 

I've lost one of them somehow and the other 7 have pretty much lost their shape and i can;t find a part number for them anywhere. I can't find them on e-bay either. Nowhere.

Does anyone have a part number or know where to find them?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

How about a dealer ???


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I doubt my dealer stocks cup-holder tabs. I don't want to waste my life.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

[smartass] Get a bigger cup. [/smartass]

Sorry for not contributing ussefully, tough day at the office.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I think you have to buy the whole cupholder. A few years ago I tried buying the rubber inserts for the cupholder on my 98 K1500 that has the bucket seats and middle console. The cupholder snaps into the front part of the console. The dealer told me that they don't just sell the rubber part and that I would have to buy the whole cupholder. I think the cupholder was going to cost around $50 so I've just lived with the old ones. I'm not spending $50 for just a cupholder. Best bet is a junkyard.

Wayne


----------



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

Mine are the same in my 05 2500 I found that when they started to bend down because of use, you can pop them out and turn them over - that way they point up, and grab the cup better - dont know about the missing one - know anyone who would take you for a ride in there truck - lift one out if it!!


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I called the stealer.

He looked it up and told me $12 A PIECE!!!!! So i would need 8 at the low-low price of $96+tax.

Good grief.

I asked how much a new cupholder assembly would be and he said he couldn't look up the assembly with everything included.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

check out ebay for the whole assembly. Might get lucky there...


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Yea i looked on ebay. But the whole point is the tabs are broken in. I don;t think that lesser used tabs will necessarily fix the problem. It might make it better though - but only until those tabs get worn out too.


----------



## Sno Biz (Nov 19, 2008)

I guess it time to start drinking 40 ounce beers


----------

